# Thai Sausage Balls



## kansasgirl (Dec 7, 2004)

This is a great appetizer - much different than the traditional meatball.  It is always a winner at gatherings.

Thai Sausage Balls
3 c Ground pork 
1 tb Thai red curry paste 
1/2 ts Coriander seeds, finely crushed 
1/2 ts Fish sauce 
1 ts Cilantro, chopped 
1 tb Lemon grass, chopped 
1  Green onion, finely chopped 
1 ts Kaffir lime leaves, chopped (opt) 

1.Mix all ingredients in a large bowl, set aside. 
2.Roll mixture into bite size balls. Place two meatballs on a soaked wooden skewer. Grill for about 5 minutes or until browned. Serve with dipping sauce.

Dipping sauce:
1/4 c Sugar 
1/4 c Water 
1/2 c Rice wine vinegar 
2 tb Fish sauce 
1/4 ts Red chile flakes 
2 tb Cilantro, chopped, fresh 
1/4 c Peanuts, chopped 

1.Combine sugar, water and vinegar in a saucepan over medium-high heat; boil until reduced to 3/4 cup of liquid. 
2.Remove from heat and stir in the fish sauce and chile flakes. When cooled, transfer to a serving bowl and garnish with cilantro and peanuts.


----------



## MJ (Dec 11, 2004)

Wow this looks good!


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks, Kansasgirl.  Too bad I did not see this recipe sooner.  I would have brought them to our office Christmas Party tonight, but there is always next year.


----------

